# What if my pulled pork rub  is to spicey? How to fix



## wood fox (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm smoking 50 bls of pork butts as we speak. I'm concerned that I might have over

spiced the rub I used. Not sure yet. The meat been smoking for 7hrs temp @ 135.

This is for my MIL 80th b-party so failure would bring disgrace on my house.

I used a Koren red chile course ground power which is like New Mexican red chile power instead of paprika. I think it good but there is a hint of heat.

How long will it take to get to the 165 temp to foil it? This is the 1st time I've done pork butts.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 16, 2010)

First question is did you apply the rub last night or did you wait till this morning??? Then you really should be fine cause the rest of the meat when you pull it will delude the spiciness of your rub. I also think that meat should have a little kick to it. You might want to spritz the butts a little more then normal and that should help you with washing off some of your rub but if it has been on for 7 hours your rub is set so on this one never mind. Now for your time of smoking. How hot is your smoker??? It should be around 230°-250° or so and then it will take it's own sweet time for every hunk of meat takes as long as it wants to. I would maybe say about 2 more hours or more. Hopefully you wouldn't get hit by the dreaded stall.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 16, 2010)

First off... time to 165 may vary widely with each piece of meat... also is the 135° the current internal temp on the meat, or the temp that your smoke chamber is running at? Usually if your smoker is running around 225-250° in the chamber you will average roughly 12-14 hrs. for the entire cook - then add 1-2 hrs. of rest time in the cooler.

Now as for spice... I doubt it will be to spicy unless you also injected that mixture into the middle of the pork butt. You have to remember that the rub is on the outside and there is a lot of meat on the inside that won't have that flavor, so when you shred and mix it all up it is usually good. However if for some reason it is to spicy I would make a finishing sauce using 2/3 apple juice, 1/3 cider vinegar, and then honey to taste. Basically use the sweetness of the honey to offset the heat.


----------



## eman (Jul 16, 2010)

welcome to SMF!

 What you may want to do is when you get ready to pull the pork .Take your time and pull the outter meat off the butts and put it in a seperate bowl then pull the inner portion of the butts . the inner portion will be a good bit less spicy than whats closer to the surface .

 Just make sure that you pull the outter part off all the butts ,wash your hands and then do the inner parts


----------



## harryho (Jul 16, 2010)

If you still have time, you can mop the butts with some apple juice.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Jul 16, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it.  I can't seem to get enough seasoning on my butts if I just rub them.  i've taken to injecting them.  They can deal with a LOT of seasoning if it's just on the outside.


----------



## corn cob (Jul 16, 2010)

For your 80 year old MIL you may want to pull her some meat, and not include so much of the outside seasoning..Control how much "heat' she gets.

Fun!


----------



## ttosmoker (Jul 16, 2010)

What does her being 80 have to do with it?  My 95-year-old step-grandmother LOVES hot peppers, especially in her chili.


----------



## corn cob (Jul 16, 2010)

ttosmoker said:


> What does her being 80 have to do with it?  My 95-year-old step-grandmother LOVES hot peppers, especially in her chili.


Nothing!!! I was merely suggesting to the *OP* (Who was concerned that his rub was to spicy (hot))

What he could do for his MIL...or anyone else for that matter, who might me adverse to his pulled pork being too hot!... Got it?


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 16, 2010)

ttosmoker said:


> What does her being 80 have to do with it?  My 95-year-old step-grandmother LOVES hot peppers, especially in her chili.


It's all about serving a meal that everyone enjoys. My 85 year old mom doesn't care for to much hot spice either,  it's not the age but the taste buds.

If you were concerned, you could pull a small butt off and rinse it of the exterior spices to cool it down some and then spritz it with a sugary mix of juice to balance the hot out.


----------



## 1974smokinsal (Jul 16, 2010)

well i am to late but you are correct. pull freom the inner and she will be fine. as for every one else. wash / mop with apple juice to rid some spices and you will be fine.


----------



## meateater (Jul 16, 2010)

Give the old gal a beer to wash it down with. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  A little sweat is good for ya.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2010)

My kid loads the hot stuff in his rub. It all spreads out into all of the inner meat. I think the only way you get it too hot is if you put a lot of heat in the sauce too.

Granny will love it!

Bearcarver


----------



## wood fox (Jul 16, 2010)

Well the butts have been smoking at 230-250 now for 13hrs. Theres a total of 6 butts they have a interal temp range from

152-162. I'll keep going untill I hit 165 then wrap in tin foil.  I'm not worried about the spice anymore after spaying with apple juice it seems fine. The party is Sunday. What the best way to serve it. In a crock pot with the pulled pork and a finishing sauce.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 17, 2010)

With that much pulled pork you might want to use one or two turkey sized disposable aluminum pans for the reheat... unless you got a giant crock pot... lol. If you do the pans, just put half the pork in one pan and dump half of your reserved foil juices in with it (if you didnt save the foil juices or dont have very much you can use apple juice). Cover the pan tightly with aluminum foil and put it into a 200 deg. oven for 3 to 4 hrs. Put one pan out at a time and just keep the spare in the oven, you can turn the oven down to 150 once the pork has come up to temp.


----------



## wood fox (Jul 17, 2010)

I finished up at 3:30AM temp were 203-207 put the butts in the hot colds 1$ on sale then into a cooler. At 7:00 they were 164.

I'll pull them at *:00 kid have swim team. Leaving for the beach at 2. Thanks everone


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 22, 2010)

meateater said:


> Give the old gal a beer to wash it down with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmm! beer!


----------



## wood fox (Aug 6, 2010)

pork was greatn here some pics


----------

